# Buchvorstellung Das geheimel Leben der Bäume



## Tanny (28. Nov. 2015)

Hallo allerseits, 

ich habe gestern gerade ein Buch beendet, dass mich völlig in seinen Bann gezogen hat:

Das geheime Leben der Bäume 
von Peter Wohlleben

http://www.epochtimes.de/umwelt/der...en-das-geheime-leben-der-baeume-a1283637.html

Also wenn von Euch noch jemand ein tolles Buch braucht, um sich die Zeit bis zur 
nächsten Teich- und Vogeltagebuchsaison zu verkürzen, dann kann ich es Euch nur wärmstens empfehlen!

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Wetterleuchten (29. Nov. 2015)

Oh Danke. Ich glaube ich weiß jetzt, was ich meiner Mutter zu Weihnachten schenke. Die hat den nämlich kürzlich im Fernsehen gesehen und war völlig begeistert.

*Mistwirwolltenunsdochnixschenken*
Naja, kleine Geschenke gehen immer ...


----------

